# Dolby Home Theater v4 unter Win10 zum laufen bekommen



## pflugi2000 (17. Dezember 2017)

Hey Leute,

da ich gestern Nacht erfolglos versucht habe Dolby Home Theater v4 auf meinem Rechner zu Installieren, und ich so langsam am verzweifeln bin, hoffe ich dass ein findiger User mir evtl. bei meinem Problem helfen kann.

Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen:
How To Install Dolby Home Theater v4 In Windows 7,8,10

Bevor ich überhaupt etwas gemacht habe, habe ich natürlich alle Audiotreiber restlos deinstalliert.
Ich habe das Programm heruntergeladen, versucht zu Installieren, und kurz vor beendigung der Installation bekam ich diesen Fehler:
"Dolby Tuning and Profile Creator Setup Wizard ended prematurely because of an error. Your System has not been modified. To install this program at a later time, run Setup Wizard again. Click the Finish button to exit the Setup Wizard."

Nach kurzer Recherche fand ich heraus, das ich über "msconfig" alle Dienste (abgesehen von den Windows Diensten) und alle Programme die bei dem Systemstart mit gestartet werden, deaktivieren soll. Dies habe ich auch gemacht, und das Setup lief ohne Probleme durch.
Habe auch alle anderen (auf der Website gegebenen) Treiber wieder installiert und das System neu gestartet. Nach dem Bootvorgang bekamm ich dann auf meine Desktop folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Derzeit ist die Version 7.2.8000.13 des Dolby-Audiotreibers installiert. Die Software benötigt jedoch Version 7.2.7000.4 des Treibers. Installieren Sie eine funktionierende Version von Treibern und Software." 

Also habe ich erstmal wieder alle Treiber und die dazugehörige Software wieder deinstalliert, und mich erneut auf die Suche gemacht.
Ich wurde unter diesem Link fündig:  Dolby(R) Advanced Audio/ Home Theater Drivers for your built-in HD Audio | guru3D Forums
Also alles heruntergeladen, und versucht den Dolby PCEE Treiber zu installieren. Aber ich bekomme fast den Selben fehler wie beim "Dolby Tuning and Profile Creator":
"Dolby PCEE Drivers Setup Wizard ended prematurely because of an error. Your System has not been modified. To install this program at a later time, run Setup Wizard again. Click the Finish button to exit the Setup Wizard."

Ich habe schon bei den erweiterten Startoptionen Windows die Erzwingung der Signaturen für Treiber deaktiviert. Ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe über die Kommandozeile probiert, mit "msiexec" die Installationsdateien zu extrahieren, und selbst das hat nicht funktioniert, da es mir nur die Hilfe für dass "msiexec" anzeigt.
Eingegeben in die Kommandozeile habe ich folgendes: [msiexec /a D:\Treiber und Windows\Dolby Home Theater v4\Dolby PCEE Drivers.msi /qb TARGETDIR=D:\Treiber und Windows\ Dolby Home Theater v4\Extracted Dolby PCEE Drivers x64] (natürlich ohne "[]" !)

Ich bekomme das Programm einfach nicht zum laufen, würde aber trotzdem gerne in den genuss von Dolby Home Theater kommen! Kann mir jemand helfen dieses Problem evtl. zu lösen?

Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

MSI Z97-GD65 (Mainboard) [hat den Realtek ALC1150 Soundchip verbaut]
Intel E3-1230v3 @3,7Ghz (CPU)
AMD R9 290 Tri-X OC (GPU)
32GB DDR3 RAM von Ballistix Sport
Windows 10 Pro x64 

Mit freundlichen (und verzweifelten) Grüßen
pflugi2000


----------

